# necesito saber qUE diodo utilizar



## thonther (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola

soy nuevo por aqui, no soy un experto en electronica pero se lo basico, queria saber si me podrian decir que tipo de diodo utilizar para una bateria de carro. 

les explico brevemente para q*UE* lo quiero, necesito cargar una bateria, sin tener que usarla para el arranque del motor. para eso utilizare otra bateria (primaria). las colocare en paralelo separadas por un diodo en el positivo.

necesito saber que diodo porque cuando prende el motor se utiliza una gran cantidad de corriente la cual puede quemarlo.


----------



## jacintopalma (Feb 27, 2010)

no recuerde que cantidad de corriente te da el cuando prendes el motor pero no utilices el diodo 1n4148 por que ese solo agunta hasta 500mAse puedes utiliza el 1N4007 este soporta corriente de hasta 3A seria mejor que verifiques que cantidad de corrientete esta siendo entregada.... cualquier cosa estare dispuesto a ayudarte


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2010)

Emplea un diodo de alternador.

Por otro lado, si agregas un diodo provocas una caída de 0,7V aproximadamente, que no permitirá cargar la batería secundaria a pleno.


----------



## thonther (Feb 27, 2010)

gracias por contestar

consegui un circuito parecido en un libro pero es muy complicado para mi nivel, y decidi hacer la prueba cambiandolo a la forma como se los expreso. la corriente que pasa al prender no estoy claro como medirla, ya que no creo que se pueda utilizar una pinsa amperimetrica, ni tampoco una resistencia de prueba ya que no hay tiempo de medir la tension, y no se si llegue a prender.


----------



## kiko216f3tgv (Feb 27, 2010)

hola saludos usa unos 4 puentes rectificadores de 35 amperes no me acuerdo del numero pero son unos cuadros como de aluminio y tienen 4 patas puestos en pararelo y con un disipador de aluminio o sino puedes ponerlos asi respecto a la caida si tu bateria esta en buenas condiciones al igual que tu alternador esos .7 volts no representan problema ya que el alternador carga a 14.4 y pues para cargar la bateria solo se necesita 1 volt extra osea que si es de 12v (la bateria) con 13 estara cargando bien de este modo 14.4-.7=13.7

la corriente que usa es de aprox 100 amperes max y reales 40 amperes


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo propongo una solucion mas radical...
Usar la luz de advertencia como señal de un solenoide. ¿como?
Pues cuando el alternador acuse "falla" como cuando el vehiculo esta apagado, o con marcha, abra el circuito de la bateria del auto, con la bateria secundaria. Cuando el motor enciende, tal aviso se apaga por el funcionamiento del altnernador, el solenodie cierra el circuito, y la carga va hacia ambas baterias. Asi no hay caida de voltaje por el diodo, y estando el motor apagado, no descarga la bateria del auto.
Quiza se tenga que pulir un poco mas la idea, pero se trata de saber cuando el anternador esta funcionando o no, para conectar y desconectar la bateria secundaria. Salu2!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 28, 2010)

hola...

vamos por partes...
bateria 1  (b1) es del automovil que usa para el arranque...
bateria 2  (b2) es al secundaria que quieres cargar aprovechando el alternador del coche 

si tu pones un diodo entre el poste + de la b1  y el poste + de la b2, la segunda se cargara...  este diodo no creo que tenga que se mayor a 30 amperes.. porque?? pues la b2 quedara aislada, para usarse en arranque....
porque 30 amperes???  pues por experiencia... cuando mi bateria se descargo  la puse a cargar con una fuente de poder. y el amperimetro me dio menos de 20 amperes.....

pero aqui viene un problema...  el regulador del alternador esta checando el nivel de voltaje de la bateria, y cuando ya esta cargada,  simplemente la deja de cargar y solamente manda una poca de carga, que es la que se esta consumiendo (computadora, bobina de encendido, luces etc).  pero si la b2, ya esta cargada, va a seguir recibiendo esa poquita carga que se le esta mandando a la b1. y pues puede ser perjudicial  (es mi idea).

tambien hay que tener en cuenta para que quieres la b2, si es para un amplificador pues tendrias que usar un diodo mas grande...

la caida de 0.7 no creo que sea tran critico, pues se supone que la baterias son de 12 + 0.7 = 12.7.  el alternador llega hasta casi los 14 volts.

en pocas palabras.. necesitarias un controlador de carga independiente para la b2 (hay muchos en el foro)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> .....si tu pones un diodo entre el poste + de la b1  y el poste + de la b2, la segunda se cargara...  este diodo no creo que tenga que se mayor a 30 amperes.. porque?? pues la b2 quedara aislada, para usarse en arranque....
> porque 30 amperes???  pues por experiencia... cuando mi bateria se descargo  la puse a cargar con una fuente de poder. y el amperimetro me dio menos de 20 amperes.....


Eso depende del vehículo, algunos alternadores pueden entregar hasta 60A durante los primeros minutos de carga, luego del consumo del arranque.


> pero aqui viene un problema...  el regulador del alternador esta checando el nivel de voltaje de la bateria, y cuando ya esta cargada,  simplemente la deja de cargar y solamente manda una poca de carga, que es la que se esta consumiendo (computadora, bobina de encendido, luces etc).  pero si la b2, ya esta cargada, va a seguir recibiendo esa poquita carga que se le esta mandando a la b1. y pues puede ser perjudicial  (es mi idea)......


Esto es correcto, pero la detección de tensión se realiza sobre la batería "Primaria" y la secundaria se encontrará siempre a 700 mV menos que esta.
Si consideramos que el alternador entrega 14,3Vcc para cargar la batería primaria, la secundaria solo recibe 13,6Vcc con lo que NO se cargara a pleno.


----------



## kiko216f3tgv (Mar 4, 2010)

tengo 10 años trabajando en un centro de instalación de audio automotriz y ya hasta perdí la cuenta de cuantas veces hice ese circuito y créeme que trabaja bastante bien y pues si  es para manejar algún accesorio esa batería adicional pues esta bien ya que entre los cuatro puentes rectificadores soportan una corriente de 140 amps el voltaje de la salida del diodo es como de 13.6 volts aproximadamente no hay problema si mantienes esa carga por un tiempo indefinido ya que el alternador si te fijas casi siempre esta cargando a 14.4 volts aprox mientras esta encendido el motor del auto


----------

